# 2007 Frontier--No tow package? Help!



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

I am planning to tow a 17' travel trailer or Scamp or Escape fifth wheel (both which are specially designed for compact trucks, so don't freak out on me and tell me it can't be done...these have a GVWR of under 5,000 lbs. and are often paired with Tacoma SR5s). Plan to take it on backroads, up hills, etc. (but I do not want a Titan or Tundra or other large truck...I just need to tow about 6-8 times a year, not all the time and like the compacts). 

Test drove a Nissan Frontier NISMO 4 x 4 (AT) with a max tow rating of 6,100 lbs. and a Tacoma SR5 4 x 4 (AT) with a max tow rating of 6,300 lbs. I can tell that the Tacoma is a great truck, but strongly prefer the ride and smoother engine performance of the Frontier. However, the Tacoma can be ordered with a tow package which includes: 130 AMP alternator, transmission oil cooler, engine oil cooler, heavy duty battery, and a 7 pin hardwired hitch receiver with converter. 
The Frontier doesn't offer this option. Only two Nissan salespeople have bothered to note down what the Tacoma offers to see if the Frontier can be similarly spec'd. What I have been told is that the Nissan dealership can install all the same options EXCEPT the 130 AMP alternator. They said the only option with that would be to install an aftermarket 130 AMP alternator, which they do NOT recommend because it might create electrical problems. 

I have three questions: 

1. Are the Nissan dealerships telling me the truth about being able to install the engine oil cooler and transmission oil cooler? 
2. How crucial is having a 130 AMP alternator for the towing use I have detailed above? Will it hurt me to not have it? Would having a heavy-duty battery paired with a non-130 AMP alternator create any problems? 
3. Why would an aftermarket 130 AMP alternator possibly cause electrical problems? 

Thanks to anyone out there who can explain this!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*The Frontier comes with a trans oil cooloer even if you don't have a tow package. t least they did in 2005-06 auto trans. We have a 110 amp alternator in our trucks and I would think it would handle the towing needs. The engine oil cooler is beneath the oil filter and it circulates engine coolant through it to aid in cooling the oil. I can't say what kind of problem a 130 amp alternator would cause.*_


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*You can probably install an aftermarket engine oil cooler.*_


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

ChuckFrontier06 said:


> _*You can probably install an aftermarket engine oil cooler.*_



Thanks, Chuck. I am relieved to know that I can install an aftermarket engine oil cooler and that the Frontier more than likely aleady has the tranny oil cooler.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

Tent2TT said:


> Thanks, Chuck. I am relieved to know that I can install an aftermarket engine oil cooler and that the Frontier more than likely aleady has the tranny oil cooler.



_*Roger that.*_


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

*Factory installed better than dealer installed?*



ChuckFrontier06 said:


> _*The Frontier comes with a trans oil cooloer even if you don't have a tow package. t least they did in 2005-06 auto trans. We have a 110 amp alternator in our trucks and I would think it would handle the towing needs. The engine oil cooler is beneath the oil filter and it circulates engine coolant through it to aid in cooling the oil. I can't say what kind of problem a 130 amp alternator would cause.*_


One dealer told me that only the factory-installed tow package includes a built-in transmission oil cooler and pre-wiring for a brake controller and 7 pin receiver,
which would not be included with non-factory installed hitches. Do you know if that's true?

Thanks!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

For 2005 (which is also a D40, same as 2007) the V6 Auto comes with the transmission cooler. Then what is needed is their hitch and your choice of 4 or 7-pin harness' (I suggest the 7-pin), and two relay kits (depending). There should be no need to upgrade the alternator for most applications, but you may find out otherwise due to your needs. 

If you want to go cheaper you can use a U-Haul hitch but you would still want to get the OEM relays to avoid problems. There is no brake control on trucks without the dealer added optional "tow package", not even sure if they would go that far. 

I would think that the '07 and '05 towing options/specs/variants are the same. My suggestion is to call other dealerships. 

Let us know what you find out and decide. Thanks, Z


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> For 2005 (which is also a D40, same as 2007) the V6 Auto comes with the transmission cooler. Then what is needed is their hitch and your choice of 4 or 7-pin harness' (I suggest the 7-pin), and two relay kits (depending). There should be no need to upgrade the alternator for most applications, but you may find out otherwise due to your needs.
> 
> If you want to go cheaper you can use a U-Haul hitch but you would still want to get the OEM relays to avoid problems. There is no brake control on trucks without the dealer added optional "tow package", not even sure if they would go that far.
> 
> ...


So, just to clarify--is it true that I must get the factory-installed tow package to have the prewiring for a brake contoller, or are there wires or a plug already in the cab that will allow me to add a brake controller aftermarket? What are OEM relays?

I have called about six different dealers here in AZ and none of them could tell me anything...I spoke with the Parts & Service Departments too when the Sales Dept. was clueless, so any additional details you can share are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Az? Cool, try Peoria (ask for Carlos). I got my set-up from them, but without a brake controller so I am not sure about that. For your question it is false, you do not need to get the factory installed tow package to allow for adding a brake controller, all wiring is in the cab with the exception of power which can be easily tapped into. 

The relays are included if you buy OEM, if not (U-Haul, Valley Ind., etc) you may have lighting problems. Relay part#s are 25230-79964 (1 required) and 25230-79915 (2 req.) If you are to run trailer brakes you will need to add in addition to the above relays, jumper harness part# 24167-7S000. Trailer supply stores will have brake controllers.

Again, I am going off of '05 specs so there could be some differences. For internet sales try Courtesy Nissan, they would know (ask for Brian) Might want to see if Peoria will match prices, not sure if they do since I already get a healthy discount and hate waiting for online purchases.

Btw, the Frontier has an engine oil cooler as well. Also, if you get one without a tow package it's no big deal adding it after purchase. Install is quick and easy too, no reason to pay to have it done. About $200 for OEM going the 7-pin route installed yourself.

Z


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> So, just to clarify--is it true that I must get the factory-installed tow package to have the prewiring for a brake contoller, or are there wires or a plug already in the cab that will allow me to add a brake controller aftermarket? What are OEM relays?
> 
> I have called about six different dealers here in AZ and none of them could tell me anything...I spoke with the Parts & Service Departments too when the Sales Dept. was clueless, so any additional details you can share are greatly appreciated!


I just had my '05 Frontier setup for towing from the dealer I bought a new popup trailer from. I didn't have a towing package from the factory. Well, the brake controller plugs right into the plug under the dash, and the 7 pin plug the installed plugged right into the connector by the rear bumper. Everything works EXCEPT the running lights. From looking at the 7 pin wiring harness from Nissan at courtesyparts.com, it looks like the factory 7 pin harness includes a small harness with a few relays that plugs into a spot under the dash. 

So great, now it looks like I have to buy the entire harness since I'm sure Nissan won't sell just the small harness & relays. 

And yeah, I had the same experience in talking with 2 Nissan dealers, both of them were clueless about anything related to towing.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> The relays are included if you buy OEM, if not (U-Haul, Valley Ind., etc) you may have lighting problems. Relay part#s are 25230-79964 (1 required) and 25230-79915 (2 req.) If you are to run trailer brakes you will need to add in addition to the above relays, jumper harness part# 24167-7S000. Trailer supply stores will have brake controllers.


Are those parts what I'd need to get my running lights working with a aftermarket install?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, exactly. Two relays go under the passenger side kick panel. I don't think you need the jumper though.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Az? Cool, try Peoria (ask for Carlos). Also, if you get one without a tow package it's no big deal adding it after purchase. Install is quick and easy too, no reason to pay to have it done. About $200 for OEM going the 7-pin route installed yourself.
> Z


Hi Z and Hacker, thanks for your responses. At the risk of sounding neurotic or stupid (or both), I am going to repeat back to you what I heard you say:

I will be fine if I purchase a 2007 Nismo Frontier without the factory installed tow hitch receiver package and can fairly easily add a Class 4 hitch, 7 pin harness and brake controller _later_ either through the place from which I buy my travel trailer, or through Nissan. 

If I buy the Nissan-made (OEM) Class 4 hitch receiver, then the relays for the 7 pin receiver and brake controller harness are included, otherwise, I need to purchase relay part#s 25230-79964 (1 required), 25230-79915 (2 req.) and jumper harness part# 24167-7S000 for trailer brakes. (Obviously making sure these parts all work on the '07 Frontier too).

Did I understand you correctly?
If so, you made my day, because there's a white '07 NISMO 4 x 4 with fosgate and traction control located 4 hours from here but it does not have the factory-installed tow hitch receiver package. If I had to have the factory installed tow receiver package , I would be looking at a 12 hour drive to the only dealership in Northern CA that has one in white with the traction package and fosgate (very hard to find the traction control and actually hard to find white... I can't do dark cars in AZ heat).

Z, I will check out Peoria and ask for Carlos and also check into the prices at Courtesy Nissan. Thank you both for easing my mind and informing me on the how-to!


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep. Just make sure you buy the OEM harness! My prodigy brake controller is plugged directly into the factory plug under the dash. And the 7 pin plug is plugged into the factory wiring also.

I think I'm just going to buy the harness and use the section with the relays, then sell the other piece (with the 7 pin plug) on Ebay.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Hackker said:


> Yep. Just make sure you buy the OEM harness! My prodigy brake controller is plugged directly into the factory plug under the dash. And the 7 pin plug is plugged into the factory wiring also.
> 
> I think I'm just going to buy the harness and use the section with the relays, then sell the other piece (with the 7 pin plug) on Ebay.



You just made my day. I will be sure to buy the Nissan OEM harness kit. Do you think it makes a difference if I have the dealership do the install of the tow hitch receiver and OEM harness versus a decent mechanic (I have a mechanic around the corner from me whose rates are half of the cost of dealer hourly rates)?

Thanks again!


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> You just made my day. I will be sure to buy the Nissan OEM harness kit. Do you think it makes a difference if I have the dealership do the install of the tow hitch receiver and OEM harness versus a decent mechanic (I have a mechanic around the corner from me whose rates are half of the cost of dealer hourly rates)?
> 
> Thanks again!


Its a piece of cake. The ONLY reason why I had the trailer place install mine was because the wife wanted to pick it up before the weekend to get it ready for a trip next week. We didn't finalize getting the trailer until Monday night, so I didn't think I've be able to get everything in and installed in time for the Thursday pickup. 

The hitch is literally just a handful of bolts to install. Just hold it in place and bolt up. OEM harness is easy too, literally just plug it and hook it up. Same with the brake controller (if you need electric brakes). 

The only "gotcha" I'd think you would have would be borrowing a torque wrench if you didn't have one already. If you can change you own oil, you can do the install.  

Luckily, I found out the the cheaper 4 pin OEM wiring harness includes the same relays and relay harness that the 7 pin one does. So I can just order that and steal the parts I need.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Gee, I thought the tow receiver hitch would be a little more complicated than that...after all, it is supposed to be able to tow up to 6500 lbs when paired with a Class 4 ball mount, so I figured there'd be a bit more attaching it to the frame than just a handful of bolts... go figure.

Thank you, Hackker!


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> Gee, I thought the tow receiver hitch would be a little more complicated than that...after all, it is supposed to be able to tow up to 6500 lbs when paired with a Class 4 ball mount, so I figured there'd be a bit more attaching it to the frame than just a handful of bolts... go figure.
> 
> Thank you, Hackker!


Nissan Receiver Hitch - Class III - 2005 to 2007 Frontier: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories

Check out the install. Extremely straightforward.  

And in theory, if you used grade 8 bolts you could probably tow 6500lbs with just TWO bolts. With 6 main bolts, its probably 3x as strong as it needs to be.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Hackker said:


> Nissan Receiver Hitch - Class III - 2005 to 2007 Frontier: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories
> 
> Check out the install. Extremely straightforward.
> 
> And in theory, if you used grade 8 bolts you could probably tow 6500lbs with just TWO bolts. With 6 main bolts, its probably 3x as strong as it needs to be.


And to think one dealership was quoting $160 in labor just to install the hitch receiver... Thanks, Hackker!


----------

